# Compatible ?



## jammin32 (Jun 14, 2012)

pink eyed white and ivory, dove and silver, agouti and cinnamon are types i have read that are compatible when breeding but are there any more ?


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

It only matters if breeding for show. PEW, silver, dove, champagne, argente or Siamese and their satin counterparts, black tan and chocolate tan, red and agouti/cinnamon; basically any varieties that are close genetically and visibly. It'd be no good keeping chocolate and champagne in the same line as the chocolate would end up far too pale and the champagne too dark. You want a combination where you are breeding both varieties towards the same goal. For example, black and chocolate tans are both bred to have a fiery, rich tan belly and a deep, dark top, so this combination works. Black tan and silver tan won't work because silver tans are bred to be very pale on top, which would weaken the black tans.


----------

